# Muffin Factory V2



## K Pedals (Jul 15, 2019)

Just finished this up


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice! I’m still tearing my hair out with mine. I think I need to desolder the header pins and see if I have a cold joint somewhere, it’s the ultimate nightmare scenario.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 16, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Nice! I’m still tearing my hair out with mine. I think I need to desolder the header pins and see if I have a cold joint somewhere, it’s the ultimate nightmare scenario.


?? 
Oh no
Yeah I was really hoping mine would turn out I’d hate to trouble shoot this one...
Hope you get it going...


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Jul 16, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Just finished this up


Respect.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 16, 2019)

Lookin' good


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 16, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Lookin' good


Thanks


----------



## griff10672 (Jul 17, 2019)

looks great !!!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 17, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Nice! I’m still tearing my hair out with mine. I think I need to desolder the header pins and see if I have a cold joint somewhere, it’s the ultimate nightmare scenario.



I had to do mine because I decided to put mine on the outside I pondered about it for sometime. If I didn't have this I would not of been able to do it https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002MJMXD4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 17, 2019)

Oh yeah I’ve got a sucker (not that fancy of one tho) but still...haha


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 17, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Oh yeah I’ve got a sucker (not that fancy of one tho) but still...haha


Is it this sucker type with a soft end, because you can actually suck all the solder out? You could probably mod any with a bit of silicone tubing.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 17, 2019)

Devoureddeth said:


> I had to do mine because I decided to put mine on the outside I pondered about it for sometime. If I didn't have this I would not of been able to do it https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002MJMXD4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yeah I need to get one of these...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 17, 2019)

Devoureddeth said:


> Is it this sucker type with a soft end, because you can actually suck all the solder out? You could probably mod any with a bit of silicone tubing.



Oh yeah it’s got a stiff end. I’ll give the tubing trick a go. I work at a hardware store so that part’s easy anyway!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jul 17, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Oh yeah it’s got a stiff end. I’ll give the tubing trick a go. I work at a hardware store so that part’s easy anyway!


Yeah absolute lifesaver, I saw a few people recommend this one for desoldering multipin components. Old one is officially retired.


----------

